# Ultra DMA CRC Error Count



## shizdan

I have no clue what this is but I just checked the health of my Western Digital 1Tb Green drive and I got an Ultra DMA CRC Error Count. I googled it and found it could have to do with the cable. So I replaced the cable 5 times with the same error. Then I switched the sata sport where it connects to the motherboard and same error. Help!










I use this drive strictly for media (Where I house all my HD movies + Flac). I get them from my quiet pc then transfer them to my 1Tb green drive.


----------



## DuckieHo

Cyclic redundancy check (CRC) is a method of verifying and correcting data after it is sent. What this warning is telling you is that at one point, data being sent/received by the drive failed this check. The most common cause for this is a faulty cable. Noise or resistence caused a bit to be flipped.

It already occurred so switch cables won't reset the SMART *log*. You just need to watch for *additional* errors.


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Cyclic redundancy check (CRC) is a method of verifying and correcting data after it is sent. What this warning is telling you is that at one point, data being sent/received by the drive failed this check. The most common cause for this is a faulty cable. Noise or resistence caused a bit to be flipped.

It already occurred so switch cables won't reset the SMART *log*. You just need to watch for *additional* errors.

So even reformatting or writing with zeros wont change it?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
So even reformatting or writing with zeros wont change it?

No.

1) It has nothing to do with your data.
2) It already occurred.


----------



## shizdan

Oh okay. So I should just keep and eye on it and if it gets worse try a different cable.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
Oh okay. So I should just keep and eye on it and if it gets worse try a different cable.


Exactly... if it happens further and you try another cable, it could be the HDD's onboard controller as well. If that is the case and continues to happen, RMA the drive.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

hate to dig up and old thread here, but ive got a friends hard drive here that has this exact same error. so, what my question is, is this drive pooched or is the data that is on the drive just corrupted and i wont be able to salvage the data, which i really to get off of the drive.

Please let me know, because one way or another this is a problem as windows wants to format the drive.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
Please let me know, because one way or another this is a problem as windows wants to format the drive.

Sounds like a separate problem.

http://www.easeus.com/partition-recovery/
http://www.piriform.com/recuva

Try to recover the partition, or copy the files off to a new drive?


----------



## Lunchbox21984

no its not a different problem, i can use HD Tune no problem, but it shows that CRC error. if i try to open the drive up in windows, it prompts that it needs to format it. i need to get the stuff off that drive, before it gets formatted.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984* 
no its not a different problem, i can use HD Tune no problem, but it shows that CRC error. if i try to open the drive up in windows, it prompts that it needs to format it. i need to get the stuff off that drive, before it gets formatted.

Separate problem, mate. CRC Errors are usually when data gets corrupted between the HDD controller and SATA controller.

They happened in the past. Well, unless you're like that guy that posted today and had 13000 of them on a working drive.

Drives usually go unformatted when there's mechanical failure, platter damage, or random bitflips. Some of the recovery tools I listed may be able to help. You could also try TestDisk - I believe it's part of the Ultimate Boot CD.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kramy* 
Separate problem, mate. CRC Errors are usually when data gets corrupted between the HDD controller and SATA controller.

They happened in the past. Well, unless you're like that guy that posted today and had 13000 of them on a working drive.

Drives usually go unformatted when there's mechanical failure, platter damage, or random bitflips. Some of the recovery tools I listed may be able to help. You could also try TestDisk - I believe it's part of the Ultimate Boot CD.

ditto.

Your problems _could_ be related to the CRC error, but if that's the case (and new cables don't fix it) then your drive is likely screwed completely. Either way you will need to try and recover the partitions, since somehow your partition table can't be read by Windows atm.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kramy* 
Sounds like a separate problem.

http://www.easeus.com/partition-recovery/
http://www.piriform.com/recuva

Try to recover the partition, or copy the files off to a new drive?

ite im trying the EaseUS stuff, i found a torrent for it and gona try to recover the full drives contents. the free one only does 1gb, so ill see if the torrent lets me do the full drive.

Thanks for the help guys, i myself have never had a drive do this and even if it did, i just format and if i lost stuff, then i do, plus its called backup your important stuff to an external or a flash drive. My buddy has had nothing but problems with his system and i mainly think its his power at his house, sometimes it blackouts for no reason and that might be one of problems of data corruption, but he even has it plugged into a UPS, so it shouldnt have that problem.

Oh, well ill post back if this actually works. again thanks for the input guys.


----------



## 0mar32

DO you mean change the SATA cable


----------



## ARKaMAN

Hello, I am having this trouble to. I have the Ultra DMA CRC Error Count and a Reallocated Sector Count error. I am running a error scan right now. If that does not fix It I will open my case and unplug the drive cables and replug them back in. I also have a few spairs that I will test. If that does not work I will use Spin Rite. If that does not work I will post again. Any other ideas as I try to get it working?


----------



## KayDat

My 2¢:
Had same problem, Ultra DMA CRC Error when running SMART test, and file reads would randomly corrupt Also when I ran CRC32 hash generators on files, a different CRC would come up every time. When using BitTorrent to file validate, a different part of the file would always be corrupt. Changed SATA cable, everything is okie dokie. Files were fine and not corrupted (makes sense, since the data on the disk is fine, just being corrupted in transit to mobo). I have a couple of files that appear corrupted when using CRC check, but I'm not sure if they had errors to begin with, or if they happened during the cable problem.


----------



## ARKaMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KayDat;13093947*
> My 2¢:
> Had same problem, Ultra DMA CRC Error when running SMART test, and file reads would randomly corrupt Also when I ran CRC32 hash generators on files, a different CRC would come up every time. When using BitTorrent to file validate, a different part of the file would always be corrupt. Changed SATA cable, everything is okie dokie. Files were fine and not corrupted (makes sense, since the data on the disk is fine, just being corrupted in transit to mobo). I have a couple of files that appear corrupted when using CRC check, but I'm not sure if they had errors to begin with, or if they happened during the cable problem.


I also changed my sata cables. To bad now my SMART data reads the drive as bad. so i had to set it to pass all errors on boot. But this means if there are any other errors I won't see. Like my over clock and my custom settings on my RAM. If my custom RAM settings are not set up on my Bios my PC becomes very unstable.


----------



## neojjjk

hi I got this same error .
it shows Ultra DMA CRC Error Count-current-200 worst-1 status- warning
I bought this HDD from a forum member .can you tell me the condition of that HDD ? didn't find anything in error scan ?is it due to my sata cable problem ? still running with loud noise .


----------



## vinton13

Sorry bump an old thread yet again, but can this error cause blue screens?


----------



## parityboy

_Possibly_. However, the chances are that there's something else wrong too...


----------



## Sheira

This error recently occured to me as well. I switched the cable and the count stayed at 1, but my question is - could this somehow cause skipping problems when it comes to using my keyboard/mouse?

For example, I am typing a text and suddenly the curso "lags" and skips backwards to a previous letter. Same thing with a mouseclick - sometimes clicking once acts like I am doubleclicking, other times it won't notice the click at all.

Could this be related to the hdd issue? It is my SSD - System drive.


----------

